# Neve zona de Melgaço - 08/12/2006



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 18:36)

Ora então aqui vai.

Às 14:00 dirigi-me à zona do Batateiro. As acumulações de neve estavam pelo menos nos 1000 metros....







A zona propriamente dita do Batateiro....







Passado cerca de meia hora, veio um Cb que deixou um primeiro nevão, mas com muuuito vento.






Fotografia com o flash para verem os flocos na estilha  






Depois durante o momento de pausa no que toca a queda de neve, dirigi-me para a zona da Castro. Esta foto é num parque de merendas:






Esta na estrada para Castro:







Continuando caminho, decidi dirigir-me ao Rodeiro. Um lugar que fica a oeste do Planalto (Portos fica a Sul do Planalto)






Fotografia do Lugar do Rodeiro







Ora tira que tira umas fotografias, e zás, mais outro pacote de neve  







Na descida para a estrada que vem do Rodeiro:







Por fim, resolvi dar um salto até à Portela do Lagarto, que fica depois de Lamas de Mouro para quem se dirige para a Peneda. 
Aqui sim nevava que dava  gosto  















E é tudo espero que tenham gostado   
PS: Esta noite é que deve estar a cair um valente nevão, pois desde que cheguei cá baixo começou a chover e ainda não parou


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 18:39)

*Re: Neve Dezembro 2006*

boas fotos minho, grande reportagem


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2006 às 18:40)

*Re: Neve Dezembro 2006*

Minho!  que magnifica reportagem da neve por ai adorei todas as fotos os montes com neve é a perder de vista lindo! amanha deve ter uma grande acumulação de neve por essas bandas!


----------



## Zoelae (8 Dez 2006 às 18:44)

*Re: Neve Dezembro 2006*

Excelente trabalho Minho e excelentes fotos


----------



## Dan (8 Dez 2006 às 18:50)

Muito bem  

Havia muito mais neve para aí


----------



## Fil (8 Dez 2006 às 18:51)

Bela reportagem, as fotos estão sensacionais  Aquela da neve horizontal está espectacular  

Era de prever que essa fosse a zona de Portugal mais beneficiada com esta situação.


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:18)

Minho disse:


> Ora então aqui vai.
> 
> Às 14:00 dirigi-me à zona do Batateiro. As acumulações de neve estavam pelo menos nos 1000 metros....
> 
> ...



Gostado!!!!!??     

*ESPECTACULO!!!!*

Fabuloso, que coisa mais linda     e viva o Norte!!  

A imagem que deixei ficar, dá para ver a acumulação de água que os solos retêm, por isso é que tem de nevar muito bem para ela pegar e ficar no solo.

Essa zona é realmente um Portugal desconhecido para a grande maioria de nós, é outro mundo e apenas à distância de 500 km de aqui!  

Fizeste filme? Posta!! SFF


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2006 às 19:24)

Mesmo lindas não á nada como a beleza da neve


----------



## LUPER (8 Dez 2006 às 19:36)

Ah granda Minho, belas fotos


----------



## kimcarvalho (8 Dez 2006 às 19:45)

LUPER disse:


> Ah granda Minho, belas fotos



LUPER por aqui!????  Fazia-te na Serra da Estrela atolado lá numa estrada qualquer , ainda à pouco ouvi no rário que esvam lá um grupo de carros à espera dos limpa neves, e pensei logo para com os meus botões, lá está o nosso LUPER todo feliz!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (8 Dez 2006 às 20:36)

Parabéns !!!


----------



## ajrebelo (8 Dez 2006 às 21:09)

boas

muito louco que boa reportagem      

já agora podias sacar um mapa de portugal e traçar a zona por onde andas-te para ficar-mos localizados geograficamente    

era bem 

abraços meteo


----------



## dj_alex (8 Dez 2006 às 21:10)

Boas fotos minho


----------



## Snow (8 Dez 2006 às 21:21)

magnifivas fotos.

Estas de parabéns


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 22:51)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> muito louco que boa reportagem
> 
> ...



Tens razão!  
Aqui estão a zonas assinaladas por um circunferência vermelha:


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 23:29)

Cá vai o video  

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tt4XTYZUIk[/MEDIA]


----------



## ACalado (8 Dez 2006 às 23:43)

Minho disse:


> Cá vai o video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tt4XTYZUIk



bom video minho parabens  grande queda de neve, essa zona que altitude tem? que temperatura estava?


----------



## Minho (8 Dez 2006 às 23:46)

spiritmind disse:


> bom video minho parabens  grande queda de neve, essa zona que altitude tem? que temperatura estava?



Infelizmente o termómetro do meu carro tem resolução de 1ºC. Por isso estavam entre 0ºC e 1ºC

A altitude é de aproximadamente 990 metros.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 02:14)

Minho disse:


> Infelizmente o termómetro do meu carro tem resolução de 1ºC. Por isso estavam entre 0ºC e 1ºC
> 
> A altitude é de aproximadamente 990 metros.



Muda de carro!  

Boa reportagem, como é bonito vê-la cair, é pena é o motor barulhento dos carros a gasóleo!   Estavas com medo de o parar não  

Um pergunta indiscreta , tu andas nestas aventuras sozinho?  Bem se o fazes é arriscado! Olha que nem sempre os telélés são de confiança!  

Obrigado por partilhares momentos tão mágicos para todos nós!


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 12:36)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Muda de carro!
> 
> Boa reportagem, como é bonito vê-la cair, é pena é o motor barulhento dos carros a gasóleo!   Estavas com medo de o parar não
> 
> ...



Prontos, já percebi querias ouvir o barulho do vento e o motor do carro estragou tudo  
Prometo que para próxima desligo o carro  

Por onde andei, apesar de pelas imagens parecerem umas paragens remotas, são zonas de passagem, por isso dificilmente se ficasse preso havia de passar alguém. Enquanto fiz aquela filmagem, podes ver pelos trilhos no chão um zig-zague, foi uma Ford Transit que passou por ali, e isto não foram mais de 5 minutos... eu quando me quero aventurar mais vou a pé  
BTW, o sítio onde filmei não tinha cobertura de rede


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 18:16)

Minho disse:


> Prontos, já percebi querias ouvir o barulho do vento e o motor do carro estragou tudo
> Prometo que para próxima desligo o carro
> 
> Por onde andei, apesar de pelas imagens parecerem umas paragens remotas, são zonas de passagem, por isso dificilmente se ficasse preso havia de passar alguém. Enquanto fiz aquela filmagem, podes ver pelos trilhos no chão um zig-zague, foi uma Ford Transit que passou por ali, e isto não foram mais de 5 minutos... eu quando me quero aventurar mais vou a pé
> BTW, o sítio onde filmei não tinha cobertura de rede



Ora nem mais, qeria o fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu do ventito!  

VÊs o que é que eu te dizia sobre a rede de telemóveis! Tu tem cuidado contigo, já viste se te acontece alguma coisa!!!   Depois que é que nos fazia  estas reportagens fantásticas do Alto Minho!???


----------



## Minho (9 Dez 2006 às 19:11)

Estas foram tiradas hoje. É para finalizar...

Adeus neve! Até Janeiro


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 20:12)

Muito boas fotos... lindas! Ontem passei lá ao fim da tarde, perto das 18h e estavam 2º e tava a chover muito fraquinho.. que pena... e mais! ía metendo o carro numa vala, foi por pouco lol  Hoje imagino que deva ter caído mais qq coisa..


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 20:24)

João Oliveira disse:


> Muito boas fotos... lindas! Ontem passei lá ao fim da tarde, perto das 18h e estavam 2º e tava a chover muito fraquinho.. que pena... e mais! ía metendo o carro numa vala, foi por pouco lol  Hoje imagino que deva ter caído mais qq coisa..



Mas de noite nevou qualquer coisita, senão não havia tanta neve hoje de manhã, como o Minho aqui colocou  

Minho, temos de fazer uma colecta para pagar o almoço ao fotografo! . 
Obrigado por mais uma dose de belas fotos, dignas desta época natalícia . Aquela macro da neve na vegetação com espinhos (que planta é essa?) esta um espectáculo. 
Já agora espessura caiu? 10/15 cm?


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 13:24)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Mas de noite nevou qualquer coisita, senão não havia tanta neve hoje de manhã, como o Minho aqui colocou
> 
> Minho, temos de fazer uma colecta para pagar o almoço ao fotografo! .
> Obrigado por mais uma dose de belas fotos, dignas desta época natalícia . Aquela macro da neve na vegetação com espinhos (que planta é essa?) esta um espectáculo.
> Já agora espessura caiu? 10/15 cm?



Obrigado todos! 

Nas fotos de Sábado a espessura era de entre 10 e 15cm....

Quanto a planta com espinho, aqui chamamos de tojos. Penso que esse nome é espanhol, pela influência que temos aqui....


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 13:46)

Minho disse:


> Obrigado todos!
> 
> Nas fotos de Sábado a espessura era de entre 10 e 15cm....
> 
> Quanto a planta com espinho, aqui chamamos de tojos. Penso que esse nome é espanhol, pela influência que temos aqui....



ai que vontade de por a minha carripana por aí a dentro...


----------



## Santos (10 Dez 2006 às 17:53)

Mas que bela a tua reportagem Minho  , que lindas imagens e video


----------



## Fernando_ (10 Dez 2006 às 18:15)

Boas fotos, Minho 
Muy graciosa la foto de los flocos de neve


----------

